# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Mùa xuân

## thuty

Mùa xuân

Tác giả: Phạm Minh Tuấn
Điều đó rồi xảy ra, em biết và em biết
Một mai anh chiến thắng trở về
Đôi vai gầy và đôi mắt sâu
Tóc đã điểm bạc, làn da nay rạm màu sương gió
Bởi chiến tranh, bởi chiến tranh đâu phải trò đùa
Và từ đấy em nhận ra anh
Và từ đấy em nhận ra anh
Không phải trong thơ không phải trong mơ
Em chồm dậy chạy đến, chạy đến rồi khóc
Anh người chiến sĩ và chiếc áo năm tháng dãi dầu
Anh người chiến sĩ và chiếc áo mưa nắng bạc màu
Đôi tay bâng khuâng nâng cành hoa tím
Và anh nói tặng em mùa xuân
Ngày ấy sẽ đến
Ôi ngày ấy sẽ đến anh sẽ về sẽ về phải không anh?
Anh sẽ về sẽ về phải không anh?
Anh sẽ về sẽ về phải không anh?

----------

